# Cutting stock



## Maine Ronin (Feb 4, 2011)

In trying to think of all the things I'll need for my hobby size machine shop, I realized I don't have a way to cut my stock. What do you guys use to cut the stock to make your model engines and what can I get away with? I'm trying to find one of those horizontal bench top band saws for cheap or maybe a chop saw.

I don't know, so what say you?
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## IronHorse (Feb 4, 2011)

I would love to have a power hacksaw, but I have no room at this time. I use the old hacksaw and elbow-grease method. I found that if I buy quality blades and keep to a low tooth count (12 to 18 TPI) it is not too bad, although a slice off a 4" square ali bar took a while ;D


IronHorse


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 4, 2011)

Adam, I'd say go for the band saw. If you have the space and budget go for a larger one; you'll soon appreciate it.

IMHO a chop saw is not a good way to go - even though it cuts faster than a band saw. In our hobby endeavours we tend to cut a lot of different materials (steel, brass, aluminium etc), and a chop saw is not good for a mix.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 4, 2011)

arnoldb  said:
			
		

> Adam, I'd say go for the band saw. If you have the space and budget go for a larger one; you'll soon appreciate it.
> 
> IMHO a chop saw is not a good way to go - even though it cuts faster than a band saw. In our hobby endeavours we tend to cut a lot of different materials (steel, brass, aluminium etc), and a chop saw is not good for a mix.
> 
> Regards, Arnold



I have a band saw and a chop saw...

Band saw is good for hacking round bar material..a typical imported item..

The chop saw(Evolution Rage series) is a chop saw with a 14 inch carbide tipped blade capable of cutting thru' anything I've thrown at is so far inc 1/2 in steelplate...

Horses for courses and how deep your pockets are.. ( or what budget you have)


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 4, 2011)

A chop saw can't hold pieces securely that are relatively small, the blade is too thick and it won't cut aluminum worth a darn. A band saw is best. I don't have room for one of those in my shop so I use a hand held angle grinder with a thin wheel or a Sawzall with a metal cutting blade.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 4, 2011)

Pat J  said:
			
		

> Typically, a cutoff saw is horizontal, and a band saw is vertical. You can do both with a cutoff saw with band saw table attachement.



Have to disagree there Pat. A cutoff or chopsaw has a circular blade. Bandsaws come in either horizontal which are used for cutting bar stock or vertical which can be used for barstock but are better suited to plate. You can also get a universal bandsaw which can be swung up from the horizontal and with the addition of a table used as a vertical machine.

Myself I just use a hacksaw but I'm young and fit 

J


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 4, 2011)

TCT cutoff saw don't make any sparks only the abrasive wheel type

J


----------



## milotrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Another thing to consider is that a horizontal bandsaw is quiet. An abrasive wheel chop saw or a carbide tooth chop saw is the loudest tool in the shop. If you have neighbors and you want to stay friends with them get the horizontal bandsaw.


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 4, 2011)

HI well you can not beet a hacksaw see my post on engine No 11


----------



## rake60 (Feb 4, 2011)

I paid $25 for my first home bandsaw.






I got it through an ad in one of those little paper ad books you see at the 
grocery store check out lanes. It's condition in that picture was AFTER I
cleaned it up!  
I bought a new saw since then, but that rusty old relic is still alive and working
at my brother-in-laws house.

As for Chop Saws, I picked _*THIS ONE*_ up at the local Tractor Supply store 
for about $30 a few years back.

Abrasive saws are great for steel, but you should *NEVER* use them for aluminum!

Rick


----------



## Maine Ronin (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesaaaaaame!!!11!!one! Thanks for all your help, advice and replies! Yah, I think I'm going to back away from the chop saw scene. I want some that can cut a variety of metals and seeing as how chop saws cut by grinding, well, what was I thinking? My machining instructors would be disappointed  but I think I found exactly what I want for an awesome price:

http://grizzly.com/products/G8692


For $170! The JET version is over $1000.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you given Harbor Freight a look?

_*THIS*_ is pretty much the same thing minus the Grizzly, signature green paint.

I've never owned one but a friend of mine has it.

It does the job!

Rick


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 4, 2011)

Mostly I use a hacksaw for small stuff, but for bigger stuff I go to the table saw. I have a fairly light weight 10" portable saw with folding legs. I don't have enough room to keep it set up but if I have to cut anything over 1/4" aluminum I'll take the time to set it up. I have used it to cut 2" aluminum and would not hesitate to up to the maximum capacity of the saw, 3 1/2" thick. Unlike a chop saw, it can also be used in rip mode. A 40 tooth carbide blade makes a nicer finish than a bandsaw. 

This is not an operation for the weak hearted. If you don't know your way around a table saw, look for another method. The saw must be set up accurately, (trammed) including the rip fence if you are going to use it. 


Jerry


----------



## nh_eng (Feb 4, 2011)

For non-ferrous materials, you can also use a good ol miter saw made for wood. I have an older Black and Decker I use. Outfit it with a Freud carbide blade from Home Depot - the "better" or "best" grade - not sure which, but it is marked for use with all non-ferrous metals. It cuts like butter through aluminum, brass, bronze, copper, plastic, etc.

For small material, I find myself reaching for a good ol hacksaw! 

Good luck,

Paul


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 5, 2011)

what do I use. 
1) a dremel tool for cutting HSS bits
2) a small shear for small flat steel
3) a 4 1/2 grinder with cutting blade for smallish steel
4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 for small diameter stuff
5) a grizzly table top wood working saw that is geared down 
 cuts brass and aluminum wood and plastics. .
6) horizontal band saw in garage for bigger stuff like 3" cast iron or pipe. 
7) Hack saw if I am really desperate. 
8) bolt cutters 
There are many ways to remove the fur of a feline. 
1) safety first then use the tools you have or can find cheap.understand the safety risks of all the options . 

2) there are lots of options I have also used porta bands, and table saws, cutting torches ,plasma cutters, cold saw 14" abrasive saw for cutting metal. 

The horizontal band saw is probably one of the best options for the home shop. 
you are not holding the part or the tool . so low risk of something grabbing,whacking, cutting ,or otherwise harming you. 
Lower noise than other tools (except hack saw) 
less dust to harm lungs.
does not throw sparks.
will cut most metal types. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2011)

The ubiquitous 4x6 bandsaw.....Absolutely.

Dave


----------



## Mainer (Feb 5, 2011)

What Dave said -- one of the 4x6 horizontal/vertical bandsaws, as shown in Rake60's picture or http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-6-Metal-Cutting-Bandsaw/G0622 

That portable bandsaw with stand looks interesting, but I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought my rusty old bandsaw's replacement from _*Tractor Supply*_






Same machine with Clarke gray paint. 
That week it was on sale for $199.

_*Harbor Freight's*_ version of that saw saw is usually priced a little lower.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Feb 5, 2011)

I have cut aluminum plate with a circular saw and carbide tipped blade before. It doesn't make the prettiest cut, but it gets it done. Just pay attention to the saw and don't overheat the motor. For steel, you can use an abrasive blade in a circular saw as well. On sheet metal, a wood blade can be turned around backwards. Again, not the prettiest cuts but it will do in a pinch.

A ricirocating saw (sawzall) is a handy tool to have available, and can be used to handle a variety of tasks as well.

I have available in my shop: horizontal band saw, abrasive chop saw, hand held porta band, sawzall, circular saw, jig saw, hack saw, dremel, pnuematic die grinder/cut off tool, and a oxy/ace torch. For stock of any size above .500, my favorite go to is the horizontal band saw. NOTE: I do buy good blades (lenex) for it, but for me they last four times longer and the machine doesn't work as hard.

My least favorite is either the abrasive chop saw or the hack saw (the jury is still out on that one). The small stuff I will cut with the porta band or hack saw if it is a one (or two) time cut. Other materials require other means, but generally I let the horizontal earn its keep.

My advise would be to buy a saw similar to what Rake60 has in his post. I promise you'll never look back!  8)


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 6, 2011)

If I need to cut more than a couple of pieces, if it can be held in either a 3 or 4 jaw self centring chucks and up to 3" diameter, I find the fastest way is to part the stuff off under power.

Otherwise it gets treated to a dose of my little Black & Decker wood bandsaw fitted with a 1/2" high tooth count blade (for non ferrous only) or for small stuff, that gets cut using my die filer fitted with a normal hacksaw blade. If those won't cope, it goes into my benchtop power hacksaw which will cut anything up to about 6", and left to get on with it. But it does cut nice square faces. It is the same as this, but a different colour.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/Saws

For thin sheet up to about 2mm thick, I use either an air nibbler or shears. 

Bogs


----------



## Kaleb (Feb 7, 2011)

Used to belong to the "Hand hacksaw only" club, but I now have a home made reciprocating power hacksaw with a hefty 1/4 HP Busch motor driving it. I got it at a garage sale for $50. It's not very accurate, but it's great for rough cutting thick stuff(imagine having to cut a piece of 60mm steel round bar by hand!  :rant I also used to put a cutting disk in the angle grinder to do this sort of job, using aluminium-spec disks for non-ferrous metals, but that was quite dangerous, so I'm glad I've got my trusty power hacksaw.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 7, 2011)

I've cut aluminum plate with a "normal" carbide wood-cutting blade on a table saw, but recently I had to trim some aluminum stair treads and used one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012YKRYW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It worked very well.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 7, 2011)

Enco has their version of the small bandsaw on sale this month.







Their _*web price*_ is $10 less than that, but shipping to my area would be $73 making it $293.


Rick


----------



## jct842 (Feb 7, 2011)

a couple hours ago I went to the local orschelands farm supply to look for parts to build my homemade power hacksaw. They had a $350 DeWalt portable bandsaw on sale for $150/ a display model with no box or papers. it is now on display on my bench and will be building a mount for vertical use. I don't have much room there and this sure fit the bill and could sell it after I use it for more than I paid. John


----------



## steamer (Feb 7, 2011)

A suggestion from a horizontal/vertical owner of some ten years.

The stands are garbage!....they wobble and sway and they come apart and your forever tightening up the bolts ect...and their made of thin sheet metal which makes the whole thing noisy.

Make a cart for your bandsaw. Mine is about a foot off the floor and has 4 casters.






It can then go right under the bench until you need it, it can carry at least 300 pounds in addition to the saw, and I can wheel it outside when required to cut really long stuff......It works slicker than snot on a doorknob.

As you can see mine hardly ever gets used : ...or cleaned! :big:

Dave


----------

